# 3225 cub cadet puffs white smoke



## Smicksjohn (Jun 8, 2020)

I purchased a 3225 cub cadet last summer. Ran great at dealer and 15 min at home and has been down hill since. White smoke from the exhaust. Replaced the carb, both head gaskets and breather filter. Nothing seems to work, even eliminated the anti-backfire solenoid with a manual fuel shut off. I need help, I’m at wits end! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Might just be some oil in the muffler. How long did you let it run?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Smicksjohn (Jun 8, 2020)

I found out what was causing the problem. It had a mechanical fuel pump on it and I put a vacuum operated one on. While tearing it out, the diaphragm was cracked all the way around which was allowing the gas to run right down the pushrod galley causing the gas in the oil and white smoke. Thanks to utube videos for helping me out. Still running a little rough but going to check the coils and governor.


----------



## Smicksjohn (Jun 8, 2020)

Now after solving the fuel pump issue, it’s sounds like it’s got a miss to it. Have good spark, new plugs. Could a bad valve cause or make it sound like has a miss?


----------

